# extending chimney **lots of pictures**



## Alphabuilder422 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello fellow tradesmen. I am in the process of adding a second story for a client. I am just about to build up on an existing chimney. I have had a couple of guys bid over $3000 for this work that they say will take them about one to 2 days. I need some experience masonry guys to tell me the process of adding on this chimney. 

Existing chimney has 4 rebar on the side of the ceramic shoot, measuring 9x16".

I was told that a metal couple needs to go over the ceramic shoot and connect with a small ceramic shoot measure 5" as the drawing details. 

thx guys.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

what happened to the rest of the house?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Going by the small amount of detail, it appears that your crack (smoking) architect has specified a wood chase above the existing chimney, and a conversion of the terra-cotta flues to metal.

A simple "No" would be my answer.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Alphabuilder422 said:


> Hello fellow tradesmen. I am in the process of adding a second story for a client. I am just about to build up on an existing chimney. I have had a couple of guys bid over $3000 for this work that they say will take them about one to 2 days. I need some experience masonry guys to tell me the process of adding on this chimney.


Well, the process is definitely not what you have on the print. Since it calls for a wood chase, perhaps you should direct your question to the carpentry forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alphabuilder422 (Mar 18, 2008)

thx for the replies guys. Is there a diagram of a chimney shoot out there. Maybe that me help me and my guys tackle this challenge.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

You would NEVER EVER be able to do that in CT. Plus it's going to look like total crap.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

What's the crosshatch on the print? Some kind of cement board? How are you going to insulate the wood combustibles at the junction of the clay to steel transition?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

am i missing something? why is the chimney not being continued as a masonry structure to match the existing, a good mason should be able to do this in his sleep, the 3000 price is in the ballpark of what it should cost, in masonry..


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i would leave it up to what ever mason you hire.he will know how to build this.i would take the chimmney down to just below the flashing and take it back up from there.using same flue liners and back up as they did when the chimmeny was 1st built.


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

I have seen this detail before. A new metal liner is slipped in the flue and extends to new final elevation. It is sealed at the box and a metal cap is placed on the top. usually there is a grout detail to maintain the slip liner 2" from the original flue.

By the time you pay for the liner and cap you will probably be much happier with a masonry solution. I've seen it done once and it wasn't pretty. They ended up abandoning the chimney.

Is this a seismic detail?


----------

